# Looking for Stihl Advance x tree forestry harness



## cuznguido (Oct 4, 2018)

Does anyone know where this can be purchased in the US? It apparently is available everywhere else. Is there anyone on here who has one in good condition that they will sell?


----------



## Conquistador3 (Oct 12, 2018)

I could get one from you from my local Stihl dealership, but shipping costs to the US are simply prohibitive as of late. 

Plus exchange rate... I don't really know much you would end up paying in US dollars.


----------

